# MEDICINE BOTTLES



## Kim (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi Everybody
 It's me again!! I have heaps of medicine bottles but I just picked out a few to show you and see if I can get some info.

 From Left to Right 

 1."Kay Brothers ltd" "linseed Compound (Trademark)" "Stockport" The letter "B" on the base

 2."Directions in the pamphlet""Barry's" "Tricopherous for the skin and hair" "New York" With what looks like the number"2" on the base

 3."The Sheldon Drug Co Ltd Sydney" On the base"AGM TI07"

 4."Bonningtons Irish Moss Christchurch" This is a beautiful bottle, the colour is amazing.

 5."Marnes High grade Medicines" with a "V" on the base

 6."Marnes Famous Family Medicines"

 7."Dr Sheldons Magnetic Liniment" "Sydney NSW" Boston USA" with a partial label left on the blank side.

 8."Ellimans Royal Embrocation For Horses Manufactory Slough" The number13568 on the base.

 Thanks Heaps
 Kim


----------



## Harry Pristis (Mar 15, 2004)

Kim...

 In my own experience selling patent medicines on eBay, the best bottle here is the green one, number 7.  It's color, color, color in these patent meds!  No. 7 has the double advantage of color and the two cities, a variant Americans don't find.

 The others . . . well, maybe there is a local market for them.

 -------------Harry Pristis


----------



## Maine Digger (Mar 15, 2004)

Harry is right on, patent medicines, unless they're very special seem to have the greatest value locally.  I have a few here that carry this towns former name before it was changed in 1860, they do well locally.  I often have people looking for ones with their own names on them - like Dr. Kim's Remedy. lol - You're right that #4 is a pretty blue and I've never seen a green patent medicine up here in my marketplace.


----------



## Maine Digger (Mar 15, 2004)

Kim, how much would you charge to ship me that nice oak file cabinet I see in the background of your picture? lol


----------



## David E Dearden (Mar 16, 2004)

Hi Kim on #7 Dr. Sheldon's Magnetic Linment Boston USA Sidney N.S.W.
 Bottle manufactured ca. 1900  Possibly the product of Dr. Leonard I., Sheldon, a Boston physician in the 1870's (Wilson and Wilson 1971).
 Green 5 3/4" X ? x ? 
 There is also a aqua bottle called
 Dr. Sheldon's New Discovery Boston USA Sydney N.S.W.


----------



## David E Dearden (Mar 16, 2004)

#1  Kay Brothers Ltd Linseed Compound (Trade Mark) Stockport.
 Advertised 1897 , EF: 1912 (British Medical Association)
 Aqua 5 1/2" x 1 11/16" oval
 Kim, the abrevations I have would futher describe bottles but would take more time to look up, such as above EF which more than likely gives who publised


----------



## Kim (Mar 16, 2004)

Hi All
 David, I have all sorts of trouble looking up all these bottles.  I have a few books with Aussie bottles in but I am finding it hard to get my head around all the info.  I appreciate your input and every body elses.  It is a lot to absorb.  Do most collectors concentrate on a certain type or make of bottle or do they end up having a vast selection of bottles?  I would love to group these bottles in some form, it would possibly make it easier.  Somebody might be able to suggest a good American bottle book for me to purchase, one with pictures,lol, and a good English book as well.
 Thanks heaps
 Kim


----------



## pkokich (Mar 16, 2004)

All I know is that christchurch is acity in the south island of new zealand and that style and colour of bottle are fairly common here


----------



## Kim (Mar 16, 2004)

Goodmorning all!
 I thought I might print out all the info everybody has given me and stick it to each bottle as I go along.  This way I will be able to keep track of which bottles come from where etc..  I certainly appreciate everybodys help.
 Thanks Kim


----------



## IRISH (Mar 16, 2004)

Hi Kim,
 The only one that may be of local interest is No 6."Marnes Famous Family Medicines" ,  Marnes was a Sydney drug company I don't know anything about the rarity of the bottles from that company though.
 The rest of them have no value here, all common [] .


----------



## David E Dearden (Mar 16, 2004)

Back again Kim, the pretty blue, I got the company but maybe not the same bottle and not much info.
 BONNINGTONS/iRISH MOSS/CHRISTCHURCH
 Light Green 5 1/4" x 1 7/8" X 1 1/8"

 Note book says blue or cobalt glass was used for medicines, cosmetics,soda water and for specialty use 1890's to the 1960's
 The Botle Book A comprehensive Guide to Historic, Embossed Medicine
 Richard E. Fike 1987.


----------



## jodie (Nov 24, 2006)

Hi Kim and all. I'm new I have only started fossicking/bottling for 10 mths now don't have much but have clear marnes high grade medicines bottle with V on the base. Can't find out much about it or what it's worth any help would be appreciated. Also sorry no pictures but have a pickle bottle with only the name Jonathan Reeves on it diagionally and the AGM monagram  on the base. Any info would would be helpful thanks. Jodie


----------

